# Taper Tips



## Ansgar Ragentor (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir nach vielen malen Brandungsfischen jetzt überlegt, um vielleicht den einen oder anderen Meter raus zu kitzeln, mal einen Versuch mit den Dega Tapertips zu starten. Jetzt würde mich allerdings mal interessieren mit welchen Knoten tackert Ihr Eure Tips an die Hauptschnur? Und wie sind generell Eure Erfahrungen mit Taper Tips?


----------



## Meefo 46 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Moin 

Schau dir hier mal ..http://www.angelknotenpage.de/   den

Albright-Knoten an oder den verbesserten.

Ist für Tapertip aber auch verbindung von Geflecht mit 

fluocarbon oder Mono gut.




Gruss Jochen.


----------



## degl (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Also meine Erfahrungen sind gut.........nutze den Albrigthknoten und auch die Dega Tapertips..........kann ich nur Empfehlen, da der kleinere Knoten (ggü. einer 60er Schlagschnur) besser durch die Ringe gleitet......#6

gruß degl


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Okay. Danke für die Tipps! Ich werd das nachher mal ausprobieren. |wavey:


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

So. Fertig. Hab den Albright mit Mühe und Not hinbekommen. Das Binden an sich ist ja echt nix für schwache Nerven! Scheint zugfest und hält. Der erste Wurf wirds zeigen. Danke nochmal! :vik:


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Was für eine Hauptschnur  verwendest du und welchen Durchmesser???


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*



Tino schrieb:


> Was für eine Hauptschnur  verwendest du und welchen Durchmesser???



Hi!
Aktuell fische ich eine .37 Mono. Die Taper Tips gehen von .37 auf .60


----------



## Dorschoffi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Moin, wenn du gerne Mono fischst würde ich dir ne fertige Keulenschnur empfehlen. Dann sparst du dir das Geknote.
Gruß, Dorschoffi.


----------



## Tino (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Genau Dorschoffi, und wenn die reißt kann er sich ne nagelneue Keulenschnur rauflegen.

Damit man GENAU DAS NICHT MEHR BRAUCHT,wurden die Tapertips erfunden.

So Ansgar.

Ich mache es folgendermaßen.

Meine Tapertips knote ich an meine Mono AUSSCHLIESSLICH mit dem Blutknoten.
Das ist ein Verbindungsknoten für annähernd gleichdicke Schnüre.

Den nutze ich ,seit dem es diese Tapertips gibt.

Warum?

1. der Knoten ist sehr klein und kompakt und fliegt völlig geräuschlos durch die Ringe

2. den Blutknoten binde ich auch mit kalten Pfoten am Strand im Wind

Am besten du bindest beide mal und wirfst.

Du wirst aber schon vorher sehen welcher kleiner ist. #6

Außerdem ist mir noch nicht ein Taper am Knoten gerissen.


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*



Tino schrieb:


> Genau Dorschoffi, und wenn die reißt kann er sich ne nagelneue Keulenschnur rauflegen.
> 
> Damit man GENAU DAS NICHT MEHR BRAUCHT,wurden die Tapertips erfunden.
> 
> ...



Sauber, danke für den Tipp!
Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe mich ja schon zuhause im Warmen mit dem Knoten schwer getan. Da kam mir auch schon der Gedanke wie ich das in der Brandung und evtl. im Dunkeln schaffen will?
Und da ich zwei Rollen habe, werde ich dann mal eine mit dem Albright belassen und auf der anderen heute abend mal Blutknoten ausprobieren. Danke! :m


----------



## Tino (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Berichte mal was du vom Blutknoten hälst.


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Der doppelte Grinner-Knoten wird auch gerne genommen.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Der Albright ist ja auch für Geflecht an Mono gedacht.
Mono an Mono ist der Blutknoten in der Tat die Beste Wahl #6


----------



## buttweisser (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Den doppelten Grinner nehm ich auch ab und zu. Noch schneller und einfacher zu binden ist aber der Knoten der dafür erfunden wurde, nähmlich der Schlagschnurknoten. 

Guggstduhier:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil1.pdf


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

@Tino:

Besten Dank erstmal für die Tips!
Hab jetzt endlich mal den Blutknoten testen können und ich muss sagen ich komme damit deutlich besser klar als mit dem Albright...! Sogar mit kalten Fingern. :vik:


----------



## Tino (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Schön zu hören,Ansagar.
Hatte auch nichts anderes erwartet.

Im Winter mit kalten Fingern taugt der Albright nüscht.


----------



## svenigehtangeln (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Taper Tips*

Die Taper Tips sind ne echt feine Sache.Vor allem,preiswert im Vergleich zur Keule.Mir ist selber noch nie ein Knoten aufgegangen und beim Wurf merkt man ihn auch nicht.Aber einziger Nachteil des ganzen:
Beim Fischen in Krautreicher Brandung.
Selbst der mikrokopisch kleine Miniknoten ist in der Lage erstaunliche Mengen an Kraut aufzusammeln.


----------

